# '98 Mitsubishi Galant



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Probably a foreign object has fallen into the air ducts and is touching the blower fan. NEVER put any objects on the dashboard as they tend to drop into the defrost ducts and work their way to the blower.


----------



## Sliver (Nov 18, 2008)

Rehabber said:


> Probably a foreign object has fallen into the air ducts and is touching the blower fan. NEVER put any objects on the dashboard as they tend to drop into the defrost ducts and work their way to the blower.


I've never had anything up on the dash. Is there usually a separate fan for fresh air intake and one for just circulating air?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Just one fan, the blend of air is done with moving a door. Pull the blower motor and see what is in there.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

What happens if you turn the ac/blower fan off... Does the clicking go away?


----------



## Sliver (Nov 18, 2008)

nperkins said:


> What happens if you turn the ac/blower fan off... Does the clicking go away?


No, the clicking only goes away if its recirculating air.

The clicking isn't affected by fan speed or which vents it comes out, and only clicks with fresh air.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

So if its on fresh air but the fan is off it still clicks? Does it change by engine RPM or vehicle speed? What about if the key is on but the engine isnt running?


----------

